

Red Hat Launches the Next Release of Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5 - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.redhat.com/about/news/press-archive/2013/10/red-hat-launches-the-next-release-of-red-hat-enterprise-linux-5

======
easytiger
Welcome to 2006 Enterprise Users.

